# People starting Med School in 2011



## shaman.adil (Aug 19, 2009)

I guess for some of us the wait is over and for others I hope you get in as well. #laugh Anyways, I just made this thread so that we can help each other about the books needed for 1st year,things we need to bring to the hostel,jitters and of course ragging. LOL. And at the end I would like to thank all of you who helped.


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

shaman.adil said:


> I guess for some of us the wait is over and for others I hope you get in as well. #laugh Anyways, I just made this thread so that we can help each other about the books needed for 1st year,things we need to bring to the hostel,jitters and of course ragging. LOL. And at the end I would like to thank all of you who helped.


where you got in shaman?#happy


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

Awesome Thread shaman!


----------



## shaman.adil (Aug 19, 2009)

I had applied to three places and got in all of them but I chose Rashid Latif Medical College. What about you? And congrats Talib on getting into Shifa.


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

shaman.adil said:


> I had applied to three places and got in all of them but I chose Rashid Latif Medical College. What about you? And congrats Talib on getting into Shifa.


i'm praying for admission in Rashid Latif..........#sad

bro! pray for me........i was offered admission there last year, but had financial problem then#sorry!
now i'm willing to take admission, but they didn't entertain me yet.#eek

what is your aggregate? did you apply on local seat?


----------



## soul (Nov 3, 2011)

Really helpful thread.And finally im gng to a med college  #happy im new here


----------



## Picoseconds (Oct 2, 2011)

shaman.adil said:


> I guess for some of us the wait is over and for others I hope you get in as well. #laugh Anyways, I just made this thread so that we can help each other about the books needed for 1st year,things we need to bring to the hostel,jitters and of course ragging. LOL. And at the end I would like to thank all of you who helped.


Jitters? Are you kidding? There are elephants trampling my brain! #eek 

Awesome thread, btw. I am pretty confused as to what to take with me, since I'm going to a govt college. #baffled


----------



## mehsum (Jul 30, 2011)

em also going to a med school =) congrats to everyone who got in !


----------



## shaman.adil (Aug 19, 2009)

Anas90, Sure mate. I applied as an overseas student.

Picoseconds, LOL I know how you feel. Well I am pretty sure you need bedsheets and a blanket. And which college are you going to?


----------



## shaman.adil (Aug 19, 2009)

As posted by shanikhan,

Physiology --- 

Textbook:
1.GUYTON TEXT BOOK OF MEDICAL PHYSIOLOGY 11/E INDIAN 950/
2.Sherwood Physiology 800 (optional)

Reference:
1.GANONG REVIEW OF MEDICAL PHYSIOLOGY BIG SIZE GOOD PRINT LOCAL 250/ 

Review Short Books:

1. Firdaus 200
2. Pinki 250

Biochemistry ---

Textbooks:

1.Mushtaq Volume 1 and Volume 2 300
2.LIPPINCOTT?S ILLUSTRATED BIOCHEMISTRY4/E FULL COLOUR INDIAN 700/= 625/= 
3.Chaterjee 300/=

Refrence:

1.HARPER BIOCHEMISTRY 28/E INDIAN 1000/= 800/

Review:

Faiq 100/

Anatomy:

Gross:

Text books:
1.KEITH L. MOORE CLINICALLY ORIENTED ANATOMY 6 /E CHINA 900/= 750/=
2.SNELL CLINICAL ANATOMY 8/E INDIAN 1000/= 850/
3.B.D CHAURASIA HUMAN ANATOMY 3 VOL SETBIG SIZE INDIAN 1100/= 950/= 
4.FRANK H. NETTER?S ATLAS OF HUMAN ANATOMY 4/E CHINA 800/= 550/=

Reference:
Gray's Anatomy 1500/

Review:

Essence anatomy 100

Histology:

Textbooks:
LAIQ HUSSAIN MEDICAL HISTOLOGY LOCAL 100/= 80/=

Refrence:
WHEATER?S FUNCTIONAL HISTOLOGY 5/E INDIAN 500/=
Review:
Amir's Histo

Embroyology:
KEITH L. MOORE DEVELOPING HUMAN EMBRYOLOGY 8/E LOCAL 180/= 140/=LANGMAN MEDICAL EMBRYOLOGY 11/E INDIAN 450/= 350

Review:
Sharjeel Embryo 120/


----------



## shaman.adil (Aug 19, 2009)

http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...mbbs-book-list.html?highlight=MBBS+Books+list

This thread has it all


----------



## Picoseconds (Oct 2, 2011)

shaman.adil said:


> Anas90, Sure mate. I applied as an overseas student.
> 
> Picoseconds, LOL I know how you feel. Well I am pretty sure you need bedsheets and a blanket. And which college are you going to?


I'm waiting for the UHS list. Hence the elephants. And horses. And mammoths. #eek 
Yeah, I'll probably need a mattress too. But I'm not packing until I know where I'll end up. #roll


----------



## M AzeeM K (Aug 10, 2010)

Alhamdulillah, I got into Army Medical College through NUST. 

Although they have before said that the session will start from 14th November, but in the joining instructions they have asked to report to the College on 22nd November. Weird! I thought that they followed their timetable to the letter!


----------



## RedRoses (Oct 2, 2011)

M AzeeM K said:


> Alhamdulillah, I got into Army Medical College through NUST.
> 
> Although they have before said that the session will start from 14th November, but in the joining instructions they have asked to report to the College on 22nd November. Weird! I thought that they followed their timetable to the letter!


I got into AMC too! Meh, so nervous. #baffled

The 14th and 22nd thing confused me too. I'm from Canada so I ended up coming to Pakistan 3 weeks before classes started thanks to the change. Oh well. More time to prepare I guess. #happy


----------



## M AzeeM K (Aug 10, 2010)

RedRoses said:


> I got into AMC too! Meh, so nervous. #baffled
> 
> The 14th and 22nd thing confused me too. I'm from Canada so I ended up coming to Pakistan 3 weeks before classes started thanks to the change. Oh well. More time to prepare I guess. #happy


You must have come as a NUST Foreign Cadet, right? #yes 

And what are you preparing? #shocked


----------



## M AzeeM K (Aug 10, 2010)

RedRoses said:


> I got into AMC too! Meh, so nervous. #baffled
> 
> The 14th and 22nd thing confused me too. I'm from Canada so I ended up coming to Pakistan 3 weeks before classes started thanks to the change. Oh well. More time to prepare I guess. #happy


And by the way, you got the Affidavit thing sorted out? #roll


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

Well,i decided to go for frontier medical college...


----------



## M AzeeM K (Aug 10, 2010)

lite_lord said:


> Well,i decided to go for frontier medical college...


Nice Choice! #grin


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

How are you guys preparing? What are you guys buying?


----------



## M AzeeM K (Aug 10, 2010)

talib said:


> How are you guys preparing? What are you guys buying?


As soon as I get a list of books to buy, I'll buy them and see what this preparation is all about #grin


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

M AzeeM K said:


> Nice Choice! #grin


how you know that...?#dull


----------



## M AzeeM K (Aug 10, 2010)

lite_lord said:


> how you know that...?#dull


If the choice you made lets you complete your target of becoming a doctor, then its a nice choice #wink


----------



## DocYasir (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank to Allah! well friends i am going to join LMDC inshAllah#happy


----------



## Xanb (Oct 5, 2011)

Anyone going to shifa college of medicine? What do we need to bring for the orientation and for the first day to college?


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

^ I am, but I am not sure..someone please answer that lol.


----------



## samtarar (Sep 19, 2011)

DocYasir said:


> Thank to Allah! well friends i am going to join LMDC inshAllah#happy


hey bro, I am also going to LMDC...whats your name? 
I'm a foreign student/my name is Samir Shahid


----------



## DocYasir (Sep 25, 2011)

samtarar said:


> hey bro, I am also going to LMDC...whats your name?
> I'm a foreign student/my name is Samir Shahid


woaw bro nice to hear that...my name is Mohammad Yasir


----------



## boip007 (Oct 21, 2011)

anas90 said:


> i'm praying for admission in Rashid Latif..........#sad
> 
> bro! pray for me........i was offered admission there last year, but had financial problem then#sorry!
> now i'm willing to take admission, but they didn't entertain me yet.#eek
> ...



brother anas the Merit this year is 70% UHS agree-grate and THANKS TO ALLAH i had 70.5% so i got in on last seat but they are going to have second merit list after eid call them and ask about your chances
#laugh #laugh #laugh best of luck


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

boip007 said:


> brother anas the Merit this year is 70% UHS agree-grate and THANKS TO ALLAH i had 70.5% so i got in on last seat but they are going to have second merit list after eid call them and ask about your chances
> #laugh #laugh #laugh best of luck


ThankS for info [email protected]! CONGRATZ & pray for my admission in RLMC. #happy


----------



## mehsum (Jul 30, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm also joining LMDC. Any student joining BDS there?


----------



## RedRoses (Oct 2, 2011)

M AzeeM K said:


> You must have come as a NUST Foreign Cadet, right? #yes
> 
> And what are you preparing? #shocked


Er... Foreign Student. There's a difference between NUST Foreign Cadet and Foreign Student, right? 0.o This army stuff confuses me... #confused

Preparing meaning buying things for university and getting used to life in Pakistan. I've spent most of my life in Canada so it's quite a change. I've visited Pakistan many times in between but it's always been for a month or two so I'm trying to understand how things work here so I'm not completely lost once I go off to university.


----------



## shaan1737 (Oct 12, 2011)

anyone joining fmh for bds?


----------



## boip007 (Oct 21, 2011)

anas90 said:


> ThankS for info [email protected]! CONGRATZ & pray for my admission in RLMC. #happy


Sure brother i will INSHAHALLAH you will get in


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

Who is joining frontier...?


----------



## boip007 (Oct 21, 2011)

anas90 said:


> ThankS for info [email protected]! CONGRATZ & pray for my admission in RLMC. #happy


thank you friend


----------



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

So the merit was 70% ,what was highest in the list.did Lmdc guys displayed the list?plus did u guys paid the fees before 31st Oct.?what did they ask in interview?any thing else to guide new students next year?thanks in advance.to


----------



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

Sorry I think i mis under stood I need to know the merit of lmdc from doc .yasir.kindly answer my questions.


----------



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

mbbs and bds both? For LMDC and others too if possible.u


----------



## M AzeeM K (Aug 10, 2010)

RedRoses said:


> Er... Foreign Student. There's a difference between NUST Foreign Cadet and Foreign Student, right? 0.o This army stuff confuses me... #confused
> 
> Preparing meaning buying things for university and getting used to life in Pakistan. I've spent most of my life in Canada so it's quite a change. I've visited Pakistan many times in between but it's always been for a month or two so I'm trying to understand how things work here so I'm not completely lost once I go off to university.


Did you apply to Army Medical College via HEC or NUST?


----------



## DocYasir (Sep 25, 2011)

amerhch said:


> So the merit was 70% ,what was highest in the list.did Lmdc guys displayed the list?plus did u guys paid the fees before 31st Oct.?what did they ask in interview?any thing else to guide new students next year?thanks in advance.to


well i dont know about the highest merit or merit list but i got accepted on foreign seat with aggregate of 70.34% and yes i have submitted the fee on 4 nov
interview was just a formality they only questioned me about daily routines and some general questions


----------



## LybaLyba (Jul 28, 2011)

who else is going to shifa?


----------



## RedRoses (Oct 2, 2011)

M AzeeM K said:


> Did you apply to Army Medical College via HEC or NUST?


Through NUST.


----------



## M AzeeM K (Aug 10, 2010)

RedRoses said:


> Through NUST.


Either way, all the students at Army Medical College are termed as Cadets. Regular NUST students are called as NUST Cadet (NC), while in your case, it will be NUST Foreign Cadet (NFC).

So, have you got everything in order as required in the Joining Instructions?


----------



## sandal ashraf (Aug 23, 2011)

lite_lord said:


> Who is joining frontier...?


me INSHA ALLAH #happy


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

sandal ashraf said:


> me INSHA ALLAH #happy


good,me too


----------



## Saad99 (Jul 28, 2011)

should we wear formal clothes on the orientation of shifa or should we wear casual?


----------



## RedRoses (Oct 2, 2011)

M AzeeM K said:


> Either way, all the students at Army Medical College are termed as Cadets. Regular NUST students are called as NUST Cadet (NC), while in your case, it will be NUST Foreign Cadet (NFC).
> 
> So, have you got everything in order as required in the Joining Instructions?


Ohh, okay, thanks. 

I've got some of the things, but I there's still some things I need to buy. What about you? Are you prepared?


----------



## M AzeeM K (Aug 10, 2010)

RedRoses said:


> Ohh, okay, thanks.
> 
> I've got some of the things, but I there's still some things I need to buy. What about you? Are you prepared?


Locked and Loaded...Everything prepared #cool


----------



## RedRoses (Oct 2, 2011)

M AzeeM K said:


> Locked and Loaded...Everything prepared #cool


I brought so many things with me, only to realise later that I wouldn't need them or to realise that there's a lot of things I should have brought. =/


----------



## M AzeeM K (Aug 10, 2010)

RedRoses said:


> I brought so many things with me, only to realise later that I wouldn't need them or to realise that there's a lot of things I should have brought. =/


No problem if you didn't bring some things you should have. Everything is available from Pakistan. 

But atleast you girls are lucky enough that you don't get the *Ragra* like the boys do...


----------



## MissSI (Mar 26, 2011)

RedRoses said:


> I got into AMC too! Meh, so nervous. #baffled
> 
> The 14th and 22nd thing confused me too. I'm from Canada so I ended up coming to Pakistan 3 weeks before classes started thanks to the change. Oh well. More time to prepare I guess. #happy


hey redroses  congrats on being accepted to AMC eh ! its nice to know that there's more canadians going there  ima apply there too next year and have sooo many questions :/ do you mind if i add you on msn and we could talk on there  i'll send you my email id via personal message.. if you can take out some time and help me out i will be very obliged 
peace
P.S. im guessing you are a girl so i can ask you questions about the hostel too


----------



## RedRoses (Oct 2, 2011)

M AzeeM K said:


> No problem if you didn't bring some things you should have. Everything is available from Pakistan.
> 
> But atleast you girls are lucky enough that you don't get the *Ragra* like the boys do...


Lol. Yeah, I know I can buy things in Pakistan, that's not the problem. The problem is I don't know where to buy them. #roll

They say we don't...but everyone knows we totally do. But yeah, I'll admit, the boys definitely have it worse. 

So classes have finally started. How do you like them so far?



MissSI said:


> hey redroses  congrats on being accepted to AMC eh ! its nice to know that there's more canadians going there  ima apply there too next year and have sooo many questions :/ do you mind if i add you on msn and we could talk on there  i'll send you my email id via personal message.. if you can take out some time and help me out i will be very obliged
> peace
> P.S. im guessing you are a girl so i can ask you questions about the hostel too


Yay! Canadians! There's like only two Canadians this year. Me and some guy. Dunno who he is though. Sure, I'll add you, and I'll try my best to answer everything. =)


----------



## MissSI (Mar 26, 2011)

awwn thanks !


----------



## M AzeeM K (Aug 10, 2010)

RedRoses said:


> Lol. Yeah, I know I can buy things in Pakistan, that's not the problem. The problem is I don't know where to buy them. #roll
> 
> They say we don't...but everyone knows we totally do. But yeah, I'll admit, the boys definitely have it worse.
> 
> ...


The classes are fine. As far as I know, everything will be pretty slow in the start so that late joiners don't lose much academically. I they're very late, they may even repeat some classes.

Who are you? #roll The Canadian guy is my friend. Even is a Black Belt #yes Was saying that he was also thinking about leaving AMC and going to UK because of the *Ragra*. Anyways, PM me and I'll let you in on the more specific details #cool


----------



## Justina12 (Aug 8, 2010)

what's "ragra"?


----------



## RedRoses (Oct 2, 2011)

M AzeeM K said:


> The classes are fine. As far as I know, everything will be pretty slow in the start so that late joiners don't lose much academically. I they're very late, they may even repeat some classes.
> 
> Who are you? #roll The Canadian guy is my friend. Even is a Black Belt #yes Was saying that he was also thinking about leaving AMC and going to UK because of the *Ragra*. Anyways, PM me and I'll let you in on the more specific details #cool


Who am I? The Canadian girl. Er... I was sitting in the second row, second seat during the Ice-Breaking today if that helps any. #laugh


----------



## M AzeeM K (Aug 10, 2010)

RedRoses said:


> Who am I? The Canadian girl. Er... I was sitting in the second row, second seat during the Ice-Breaking today if that helps any. #laugh


The Canadian Girl? LoL! My clue should be much better: One of the boy comperes was The Canadian! While I was the official Photographer #grin Must have spotted me #cool


----------



## RedRoses (Oct 2, 2011)

M AzeeM K said:


> The Canadian Girl? LoL! My clue should be much better: One of the boy comperes was The Canadian! While I was the official Photographer #grin Must have spotted me #cool


Ohh, I thought that was you. I dunno why, I just got this feeling that was you. =p You know the row you were standing next to? I was the second person in that row. =)

Ohh, I thought one of them was the Canadian! I could tell by the accent! #grin Made me happy to hear a Canadian accent again.


----------



## M AzeeM K (Aug 10, 2010)

RedRoses said:


> Ohh, I thought that was you. I dunno why, I just got this feeling that was you. =p You know the row you were standing next to? I was the second person in that row. =)
> 
> Ohh, I thought one of them was the Canadian! I could tell by the accent! #grin Made me happy to hear a Canadian accent again.


Second person from left? With the glasses on?


----------



## RedRoses (Oct 2, 2011)

M AzeeM K said:


> Second person from left? With the glasses on?


That's right.


----------



## M AzeeM K (Aug 10, 2010)

RedRoses said:


> That's right.


OK...


----------



## aasghar (Dec 15, 2011)

M AzeeM K said:


> No problem if you didn't bring some things you should have. Everything is available from Pakistan.
> 
> But atleast you girls are lucky enough that you don't get the *Ragra* like the boys do...



Hi, I'm a dual national (British-Pakistani) and will be applying for medicine in pakistan next year after my A level results inshallah. I know most of what the academic admission entails, but not so much about the social. What exactly is "Ragra"? And what is the approximate aver male to female ratio for admissions. Do we need work experience and stuff? 

Thanks!#happy


----------



## aasghar (Dec 15, 2011)

Sorry lol, AND do the girls have to wear salwar kameez or can we wear English clothes? 

haha so many questions, I do apologise


----------



## M AzeeM K (Aug 10, 2010)

aasghar said:


> Hi, I'm a dual national (British-Pakistani) and will be applying for medicine in pakistan next year after my A level results inshallah. I know most of what the academic admission entails, but not so much about the social. What exactly is "Ragra"? And what is the approximate aver male to female ratio for admissions. Do we need work experience and stuff?
> 
> Thanks!#happy





aasghar said:


> Sorry lol, AND do the girls have to wear salwar kameez or can we wear English clothes?
> 
> haha so many questions, I do apologise


Ragra? Ragra is a more harsh type of ragging and only usually prevails in institutions such as AMC, but only in the initial days. In most of the colleges, there simply is ragging...of minimal sort. Nothing serious, just some seniors trying to have fun with the newcomers.

Male to female student ratio? Hmm...It varies, depending on the which Medical College you get admission in.

Work experience? No.

Again, the dress also depends on the institution you attend. Some have specific uniform, some only give you some guidelines on which types of clothes a student can wear.


----------

